# who has the best quality wood arrows



## ChrisK. (Oct 23, 2009)

I was thinking about buying wood arrows for my longbow when it comes in. I was thinking towards tapered shafts. I do not know if I want cedar or something different. Would like to here everyone's input and advice.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

pricey and long turn times but as i understand from some of the best well worth both the cash and wait.


http://elitearrows.com/


----------



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

If you are looking for made-to-order arrows, you could call 3Rivers. They offer many types of quality wooden shafts, including tapered, and can make the final product for you.

I like and use both cedar and Douglas fir. I use straight shafts ... never tried a tapered. Flawless Douglas Fir is available from Surewood Shafts. I've gotten great cedar from both 3Rivers and Kustom King. Hildebrand is a good source for spruce, another excellent shaft wood. 

Have fun. Your longbow will appreciate a wooden arrow!


----------



## dayrlm (May 20, 2010)

If all else fails PM me I have been making an selling them for 20+ years, mostly in the Society for Creative Anachronism. www.dmerrill.com


----------



## Lil Okie (Mar 25, 2008)

I get mine from Hildebrand..and build my own.. I like sitka spruce


----------



## ripforce (Feb 15, 2010)

Bought lots of shafts POC, from Larry at Lost Nation Archery, always A1 and he ships fast, he also builds some really nice finished arrows as well! There are alot of great arrows makers out there if you want finished arrows!


----------



## fatzboys (Dec 2, 2006)

Kustom King .You will have them in a week or too.They do nice work.The other place i ordered from took months.They were not as good as the kings.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Wapiti archery are the best tapered shafts I have ever seen.


----------



## Nokhead (Jun 10, 2012)

I've been getting lots of nice straight POC shafts from Rose City, grain is always nice, and they are always..._straight_, as in not bent or warped or crooked. I like cedar, poplar is the only other wood I have tried. I'll probably stick with the cedar, as I can't find any reason not to, or anything that I don't like about it. Some of the other woods sound real cool, and I did get a dozen bamboo shafts that I still have not used. I heard that it has a lot of magical powers and all sorts of other things. !!! But again, I find the cedar affordable, easy to work with, tough, stays straight, what's not to like.

Maybe start with some inexpensive cedar...than go from there? Would be a good baseline I would think.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

ChrisK. said:


> I was thinking about buying wood arrows for my longbow when it comes in. I was thinking towards tapered shafts. I do not know if I want cedar or something different. Would like to here everyone's input and advice.


Cedar is the basic standard shafting that is easy to work with, usually fairly straight and what I'd start with.... and *not tapered!* I'd start with 11/32 in your spine if you're shooting a typical longbow with a narrow shelf. I'd also go with 5" feathers. Many of us use different woods other than cedar for many different reasons but in my opinion, I'd start there. Go cheap with spine and if possible, weighted shafts. Here is another thing.... spine.. you do have some leeway with point weight and all but a slightly stiffer shaft would be my prescription.

Good luck... then you can start making your own... :grin:


----------



## keb (Jul 17, 2007)

Mike at the nocking point in kansas , fast, awsome work and great prices.


----------



## nineworlds9 (Aug 12, 2012)

for your first woodies you don't need tapered shafts unless you want to spend the extra $$ to try them. parallell shafts fly just fine.


----------



## mk148a (Feb 12, 2020)

hood archery shops is well they have free express shipping to Usa and europe and painted arrows like that:


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

If you want the nicest looking arrows, scour the Internet, and go with an artist you like.

If you want the best-shooting arrows, you'll need to put in the time, sort through a lot of shafts, research methods of building and testing, and do it yourself. My opinion anyway. I can't build wood arrows to my standards at a price anybody would consider paying, and mine aren't even that pretty, so definitely nobody would pay for them. And, honestly, for most people shooting wood arrows who don't build them themselves, they'd be wasted.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I have to rebut 3Rivers. I had some shafts from 3Rivers and the weights were not not even close. I did not have a spine tester at the time so I have not measured them. I may do that just to see. Mine was a spine kit with two arrows of four spines. 

I think that one pair was something like 60 gr different.

I think a key, and often overlooked, factor is finding a shaft or arrow maker that will work with you to meet your needs. I am a target shooter so I look for the lightest shafts possible in my spine and length preference. 

I want a shaft maker that will be able to provide the same on reorders, rather than just what they have. Wapiti works for me. Since I have a long draw, many of the shaft makers will not work, such as Rose City. Wapiti can make a cedar shaft an inch longer than other makers I have spoken with.

It is an equipment issue. 

Wapiti has told me that they will pull shafts for me until they get enough for a set. This is especially important if you are looking for 5/8 inch shafts in spines that are high for that diameter. 

So it depends on what you mean by best. To me, I want all my money to go into performance and meeting my long range requirements. Cosmetics are meaningless. If cosmetics are a major consideration for you, then follow BarneySlayer's advise.

While Wapiti works best for me, there are others that may be just as good that I cannot use because they cannot make a shaft long enough.


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

Hank this is a 7 year old thread, maybe back then 3 rivers was better.......


----------



## 3finger (Mar 29, 2018)

ripforce said:


> Bought lots of shafts POC, from Larry at Lost Nation Archery, always A1 and he ships fast, he also builds some really nice finished arrows as well! There are alot of great arrows makers out there if you want finished arrows!


I buy my POC tapered shafts from Larry at Lost Nation and have been totally satisfied. Great guy to deal with.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Yooper-travler said:


> Hank this is a 7 year old thread, maybe back then 3 rivers was better.......


Totally missed that. HA!


----------

